# Return to judo or try something else?



## donttapgosleep (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi, im 19 and i used to do judo when i was a bit younger but i ended up leaving because my old coach was a bit of a dick and made me feel uncomfortable (i left at orange belt). Since i was young to present i always watched mma and grappling like ADCC, One SG,Olympic judo, olympic wrestling etc. and i done training drills on a grappling dummy (nothing serious just fun). Moving forward i want to start (or return to) A grappling martial art so my dilemma is whether i should return to judo (a different club since my old club closed down) in which i will train judo twice a week, it is a 5 minute drive from my house (or 20 minute walk) and i was told that i could be able to start from yellow belt although i may likely get a test just to make sure (even after i left i still studied judo syllabus and remeber every move just havent rolled/sparred actively so im confident) or should i train at a mma gym which offers Wrestling and/or BJJ which i can also attend 2 times a week but is double the price and around a 1 hour train journey, bare in mind the mma gym is just matured people (around 18+) while the judo club seems to intergrate youth and seniors (like early teens - middle aged).



Sorry if its a bit long but to conclude im trying to find out whether it would be better starting a new grappling martial art which around my area are double the price or return to my old one. Im very split on what choice to make and was looking for a few other perspectives (happy new year btw)


----------



## skribs (Jan 1, 2023)

In order to succeed in martial arts, you need to be able to go.  At the very least:

You need to find it fun (or you probably won't go)
You need to trust and respect the coaches (or you probably won't listen to them)
The schedule and commute needs to fit (or you won't make it to class)
You need to be able to afford it (or you won't be allowed in class)
You need to like the people there (or you probably won't go)
With that said, the Judo school sounds like the better fit for you right now, because of the price and the commute.  If you don't like the Judo school, or if there is something specific that you want out of the MMA school that Judo doesn't offer, that's when I would go to the MMA gym.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2023)

You are much more likely to train consistently at the club which is only 5 minutes away than the gym which is an hour away. Judo, wrestling, and BJJ are all great arts which complement each other well, but consistent training is the key to getting good at any of them. I'd recommend starting out at the nearby club for now.


----------



## frank raud (Jan 1, 2023)

Twice the price and 12 times farther away? Tough choice.


----------



## Denoaikido (Jan 2, 2023)

Do mma if you are leaning towards a martial art it's way more complete but if judo is close and you like the school judo is a great art on its own esp if they teach more then just Olympic style but even if they do it's a great training for a younger guy and I've done a lot of arts judo is one the best single art system you learn to really control with top pressure and no other art teaches take down quite the same except wrestling and some select bjj and nogi schools


----------



## Buka (Jan 2, 2023)

donttapgosleep said:


> Hi, im 19 and i used to do judo when i was a bit younger but i ended up leaving because my old coach was a bit of a dick and made me feel uncomfortable (i left at orange belt). Since i was young to present i always watched mma and grappling like ADCC, One SG,Olympic judo, olympic wrestling etc. and i done training drills on a grappling dummy (nothing serious just fun). Moving forward i want to start (or return to) A grappling martial art so my dilemma is whether i should return to judo (a different club since my old club closed down) in which i will train judo twice a week, it is a 5 minute drive from my house (or 20 minute walk) and i was told that i could be able to start from yellow belt although i may likely get a test just to make sure (even after i left i still studied judo syllabus and remeber every move just havent rolled/sparred actively so im confident) or should i train at a mma gym which offers Wrestling and/or BJJ which i can also attend 2 times a week but is double the price and around a 1 hour train journey, bare in mind the mma gym is just matured people (around 18+) while the judo club seems to intergrate youth and seniors (like early teens - middle aged).
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if its a bit long but to conclude im trying to find out whether it would be better starting a new grappling martial art which around my area are double the price or return to my old one. Im very split on what choice to make and was looking for a few other perspectives (happy new year btw)


Go to the one close to your house. And, enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## Holmejr (Jan 2, 2023)

Judo is a great base art and it seems that the school that is close to you will recognize your past experience if you can prove it. If you spend 4/5 years in Judo and move into BJJ/MMA, at your age, you’ll be awesome! Like others have stated, unless you are super dedicated convenience plays a factor in attendance. At 19 if you are at all sociable or find yourself in a relationship, a million things get in the way of attending class. Godspeed in you quest…


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 2, 2023)

A Judo friend of mine got into a fight in a golf course during the summer time. He grabbed his opponent's T-shirt and tried to throw his oponent over head, the T-shirt ripped, and his oponent was still standing behind him.

The more time that you have trained in gi-wrestling (such as Judo), the more time that you will need to switch into no-gi wrestling. So if you only care about "winter time combat", you won't have any issue. If you also care about "summer time combat", you may need to consider different options.


----------



## Holmejr (Jan 2, 2023)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> A Judo friend of mine got into a fight in a golf course during the summer time. He grabbed his opponent's T-shirt and tried to throw his oponent over head, the T-shirt ripped, and his oponent was still standing behind him.
> 
> The more time that you have trained in gi-wrestling (such as Judo), the more time that you will need to switch into no-gi wrestling. So if you only care about "winter time combat", you won't have any issue. If you also care about "summer time combat", you may need to consider different options.


Ooops wrong technique! Lol. Here’s a good one (requires login, but not ultra violent). Totally, agree with no gi training. Maybe the OPs school offers it.


----------



## frank raud (Jan 3, 2023)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> A Judo friend of mine got into a fight in a golf course during the summer time. He grabbed his opponent's T-shirt and tried to throw his oponent over head, the T-shirt ripped, and his oponent was still standing behind him.
> 
> The more time that you have trained in gi-wrestling (such as Judo), the more time that you will need to switch into no-gi wrestling. So if you only care about "winter time combat", you won't have any issue. If you also care about "summer time combat", you may need to consider different options.


Or, you know, you could take a few minutes to learn how to throw someone in a tshirt, or even how to grab someone by their arms, not their sleeves. It's not that difficult.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 3, 2023)

frank raud said:


> Or, you know, you could take a few minutes to learn how to throw someone in a tshirt, or even how to grab someone by their arms, not their sleeves. It's not that difficult.


I had suggested this in a Judo forum. Everybody in that forum hated me big time. One guy said, "You are not even a Judo guy. Nobody care about your opinion. Why do you still hang around here?" I left that forum right after that.


----------



## Holmejr (Jan 3, 2023)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I had suggested this in a Judo forum. Everybody in that forum hated me big time. One guy said, "You are not even a Judo guy. Nobody care about your opinion. Why do you still hang around here?" I left that forum right after that.


Wow, Just for suggesting no gi training. Almost sounds like there was extenuating circumstances…of course, I wasn’t there…

Would you agree that if someone trained in no gi or a combo for a few years, then went into bjj/mma that it would be a benefit? Possible a big benefit?

Remembering the original OP post.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 3, 2023)

Holmejr said:


> Wow, Just for suggesting no gi training. Almost sounds like there was extenuating circumstances…of course, I wasn’t there…
> 
> Would you agree that if someone trained in no gi or a combo for a few years, then went into bjj/mma that it would be a benefit? Possible a big benefit?
> 
> Remembering the original OP post.


I think Judo guys should compete in wrestling tournaments to further test their skill.


----------



## Holmejr (Jan 4, 2023)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I think Judo guys should compete in wrestling tournaments to further test their skill.


Of course then it wouldn’t be a wrestling tournament, it would become something else. almost sounds silly. It appears that the poster was not asked what his goals were. Hobby, competition or street combat. 

So OP, what exactly are your goals?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 4, 2023)

Holmejr said:


> So OP, what exactly are your goals?


Ther are so many threads that the OP starts a thread, he/she then disappears from the face of the earth. Hope this is not one of those threads.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 5, 2023)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I had suggested this in a Judo forum. Everybody in that forum hated me big time. One guy said, "You are not even a Judo guy. Nobody care about your opinion. Why do you still hang around here?" I left that forum right after that.


What was said in another forum doesn't really affect the reality of training. If you already thought this approach would work, why did you post something that seems to suggest it's a much bigger difficulty?


----------

